# YA Book Cover illustrations by CDS Studio



## komicer (Mar 28, 2011)

Greetings writers!

I am KC from Collateral Damage Studios. 
We are an art studio that represent some of the best anime talents from Singapore.

Over the years, we have occasionally work with authors to create illustrations for their book covers & we would like to showcase them here. Our works tend to be used to YA fiction but we are open to working on illustrations suitable for other genres as well. On top of illustration, we can also handle the overall design of the cover from the typography to the layout. You can view a detailed breakdown of our working process here.

Fees-wise, we charge in the hundreds depending on how complex the final image will be.

Please drop us an email at [email protected] if you are interested in exploring how we can work together.


----------



## Carol (was Dara) (Feb 19, 2011)

Nice work. Sometimes customers ask me for anime covers and I don't do that style, so it'll be nice to have someplace else to recommend to them.


----------



## RonnellDPorter (Apr 20, 2010)

Dara England said:


> Nice work. Sometimes customers ask me for anime covers and I don't do that style, so it'll be nice to have someplace else to recommend to them.


I've actually never been asked for an anime-styled cover, and I think it'd be fun. I don't think it would sell because as a customer I would avoid an ebook with a manga cover (if it wasn't manga) like a disease. BUT it would be fun.


----------



## Jack Wallen (Feb 9, 2011)

Very nice. I'm going to be doing a couple of super-hero-type novellas (both will be series) and I would love something like this for a cover. I will consider it.


----------



## komicer (Mar 28, 2011)

RonnellDPorter said:


> I've actually never been asked for an anime-styled cover, and I think it'd be fun. I don't think it would sell because as a customer I would avoid an ebook with a manga cover (if it wasn't manga) like a disease. BUT it would be fun.


I wouldn't be surprised personally. Obviously, authors should consider their target audience before coming to a decision if they would like to hire us. Anime/manga styled of art is a niche that not everyone likes. But precisely because it is a niche, depending on your target audience, it might just be the one to capture their attention. If it helps my cause of getting my various artists hired, we can do a more generic cartoon style as well.


----------



## CDChristian (Jun 4, 2010)

I am swooning over your gallery. It is so beautiful! I'm so glad you posted your info here. I'm definitely going to keep you in mind for future work.


----------



## RonnellDPorter (Apr 20, 2010)

komicer said:


> I wouldn't be surprised personally. Obviously, authors should consider their target audience before coming to a decision if they would like to hire us. Anime/manga styled of art is a niche that not everyone likes. But precisely because it is a niche, depending on your target audience, it might just be the one to capture their attention. If it helps my cause of getting my various artists hired, we can do a more generic cartoon style as well.


WOW! Nice artwork! I didn't get a chance to glance earlier but I came back to check it out and it's really awesome! This is just coincidence but Oingo Boingo's 'Little Girls' popped up on my playlist when I went to the site and that's when I noticed that all I saw were little girls  - then I scrolled down and saw the guy in the suit with the red material tied around his forehead. He's surrounded by too many gorgeous things to be looking that angry ha!


----------



## theraven (Dec 30, 2009)

I think the work on the site is incredible. When I was younger, I lived in Okinawa and anime style cartoons were all that I watched. I absolutely love that style of drawing. Now, I want to write a book that fits with that kind of drawing so I can contact you for a cover. 

Must think of characters and a plot ...


----------



## Rex Jameson (Mar 8, 2011)

Contact Jeff in this thread and get your studio put into the KindleBoards Yellow Pages. It's where I went looking for cover artists, and I'm not the only one.

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,50419.0.html

Specifically, ask him about getting into the "Art and design" section.


----------



## komicer (Mar 28, 2011)

@Jameson. Thanks for the heads up. Will do just that!

@theraven. As someone who loves a good story, go for it! We'll be sure to do up an excellent cover for you!

@DPorter If you are interested in the full picture of the angry man, here's the full image.


----------



## komicer (Mar 28, 2011)

Just a brief update about a book cover illustration that we did for a German client. Not sure when the book will go into print though. The title is "Pikmo und Jianna - Der Sinn eines Lebens" and was drawn according to his description (with some input on our side).










We are currently available for commissions if you are looking for high-quality book illustrations (why restrict yourself to just the cover?) that will enhance the reading experience or attract the readers' attention. Visit our Facebook or website to learn more about us and the things we do.


----------



## George Berger (Aug 7, 2011)

Sigh. Where were you people when I wrote my light novel?

Sadly, I think I now have more cover art than the number of titles I'll produce in the next nine months, and I'm highly unlikely to perpetrate another ranobe, but I'll keep you folks in mind. You do some quite impressive work!


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

Your work is lovely.

I mostly do the covers myself, but I have an upcoming project which seems to cry out for a cartoon or manga style cover, so I'll keep you in mind.


----------



## komicer (Mar 28, 2011)

@Berger Well... we are always here. Just that threads here tend to sink down pretty fast. To better keep track of us, just watch out for our activities as announced on Facebook.

We have done visual novels for another client, Anthony. You can find them on his website. And we have also done a fashion comic for MyFlashTrash before.


----------



## komicer (Mar 28, 2011)

And we are back. Have been neglecting this place for a while.

We do anime-inspired artworks. Might not be everyone's cup of tea but if you are looking to attract young readers, we might just have the answer for you. Be sure to check out our portfolio here to see what we can do for you!


----------



## Vaalingrade (Feb 19, 2013)

Man, if I had the cash, I would be all over this like stink on a monkey.


----------



## David Alastair Hayden (Mar 19, 2011)

Very cool work!


----------



## David Alastair Hayden (Mar 19, 2011)

I love the Internet Explorer anime short. Saw it on several tech sites. Sent it around to people I know. I recognized the studio name but couldn't link it back mentally to this thread. Great work. By the way, the two illustrators I've worked with are both in Singapore. Must have a great art community there.


----------



## RM Prioleau (Mar 18, 2011)

Wow! I love that movie!!! O_O


----------



## komicer (Mar 28, 2011)

Yep. We have a number of very good illustrators in Singapore. Under-appreciated but still... Currently considering the viability of expanding that short animation into something longer. Might be interesting. 

If anyone is keen to explore ideas with us or work together, just drop us an email!


----------



## Decon (Feb 16, 2011)

I'm not at the email stage yet and know nothing of the doujin/anime concept, other than it appears to be the sort of thing that could be suitable for a Japanese cover. I'm not even sure what age group those type of images may suit in Japan.

I'm just toying with the idea of translating a short story to Japanese that I think would lend itself to that market, with the possibility of having a series with the same characters and concept. The simple question is, what would it cost for an eBook cover and a price for each individual illustration for inclusion in the internal text?

As an example,say to have something like this image below in anime (if that's correct,) but Japanese looking eyes, still with the blond hair and with a Japanese title. I'm not saying exactly the same layout as it could be a full figure, but with the same ghostly concept.










I can't see why you couldn't post an approximate price on here, but if you are reluctant, send an email to [email protected]


----------



## David Alastair Hayden (Mar 19, 2011)

komicer said:


> Yep. We have a number of very good illustrators in Singapore. Under-appreciated but still... Currently considering the viability of expanding that short animation into something longer. Might be interesting.
> 
> If anyone is keen to explore ideas with us or work together, just drop us an email!


It's a cool concept. I'd love to see something longer with it.

Of course, I love anime. I write anime-ish fantasy, so it's my sort of thing.


----------



## komicer (Mar 28, 2011)

Decon said:


> I'm not at the email stage yet and know nothing of the doujin/anime concept, other than it appears to be the sort of thing that could be suitable for a Japanese cover. I'm not even sure what age group those type of images may suit in Japan.
> 
> I'm just toying with the idea of translating a short story to Japanese that I think would lend itself to that market, with the possibility of having a series with the same characters and concept. The simple question is, what would it cost for an eBook cover and a price for each individual illustration for inclusion in the internal text?
> 
> ...


To answer your doubts, it is best suited for the Japanese market. But as Japanese pop culture becomes more popular (as it is now), I'll think that your usual youths or YA readers are gradually getting drawn to these kind of art as well. That said, there are so many varieties of art directions that the more 'big eye/cute' look is just one of the many possible ways we can do it.

And yes, I prefer to keep prices to email since we charge differently for different specification. Will be dropping you an email shortly.

Thanks for considering~


----------



## Sylvia R. Frost (Jan 8, 2014)

That's an awesome trailer!! Especially the voice-over talent!


----------



## Marilyn Peake (Aug 8, 2011)

Oh, wow, bookmarked it! I may need that style later on down the line for a book I'm thinking about writing.


----------



## 75814 (Mar 12, 2014)

Very cool stuff. I have an idea for a series later on down the line that would definitely call for manga-style artwork. Bookmarking this for later.


----------



## NotHere (Jan 21, 2015)

I want to look into this later, when I do my short story bundle pack.


----------



## Marilyn Peake (Aug 8, 2011)

Wow! Your artwork is gorgeous! I may be writing a superhero-themed story at some point. Can you PM me your prices for a book cover and for a graphic novel?


----------



## komicer (Mar 28, 2011)

The visual novel kickstarter didn't succeed but I think the art direction we took is pretty suitable for novel covers.


----------



## komicer (Mar 28, 2011)

We completed a map commission for a visual novel some time ago. It's not as epic as Jeff Brown's but here it is!










We are open to doing more book cover illustrations (or just any illustrations in general). If you are interested in what we can do for you, just drop us an email at [email protected]


----------



## Holland d&#039;Haas (Mar 11, 2015)

komicer said:


> Illustration done for a rhythm game!


The lighting effects in this are gorgeous. You guys do great work.


----------



## WRPursche (Feb 18, 2011)

Your work is beautiful, especially the CG.
I can't speak for anime, but I've used manga-look inspired covers on my fantasy books, and I get a lot of comments that readers love them.


----------



## komicer (Mar 28, 2011)

We are the featured studio within ImagineFX 135! It has been quite an honor for us.










If you are interested in checking out what we can draw for you, please feel free to get in touch with us via email (komicer[at]collateralds.com) 
Thank you!


----------



## komicer (Mar 28, 2011)

Just realized that a couple of books featuring our covers just went live on Amazon!

CDS did the character design, layout and illustration for Dana Dealraker's Alien Detective series. Having read the stories ourselves before we start cracking on the book cover, it's a fun, adventure-filled story for tweens (and includes a cool granddad that we think probably looks like Sean Connery.)

  

Other than the ebook version, we also did the overall design at the book's printed back for CreateSpace as well. Which includes additional flavor illustration.










It's not available for purchase yet but we hope that everyone will support it!


----------



## komicer (Mar 28, 2011)

Bump with 'sticker set' that we designed for the Alien Detective book series. We are open to taking up new cover illustration commissions at the moment. If you are interested, please email us at ohayo(at)collateralds(dot)com to tell us more about what you have in mind!


----------



## komicer (Mar 28, 2011)

Bump.

CDS is looking to do new book cover art for authors who want to try something new. While the anime look is something that we excel in, we can definitely handle the fantasy or sci-fi look too. Do get in touch via komicer[at]collateralds.com to explore what we can do for you.

For authors who want to check out the works that we have done, our project based portfolio can be found here: behance.com/collateralds

Thank you!


----------



## komicer (Mar 28, 2011)

The cover for Book 4 of Razz & Reuben Alien Detectives have been released online!

CDS is looking to do new book cover art for authors who want to try something new. While the anime look is something that we excel in, we can definitely handle the fantasy or sci-fi look too. Do get in touch via komicer[at]collateralds.com to explore what we can do for you.

For authors who want to check out the works that we have done, our project based portfolio can be found here: behance.com/collateralds
You can also view our single Illustration portfolio here: artstation.com/artist/collateralds

Thank you!


----------



## komicer (Mar 28, 2011)

CDS is an anime art studio from Singapore. 
Please visit our portfolio sites over at Behance and Artstation.


----------



## amdonehere (May 1, 2015)

Looks more mid grade than YA.


----------



## komicer (Mar 28, 2011)

AlexaKang said:


> Looks more mid grade than YA.


You're right. The Razz&Reuben series is meant for children. 
Though we think that our usual works will be better applied to YA.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Hi, Komicer--

I've merged this with your existing thread for your cover design business, and here's your official welcome as a vendor, which we appear to have missed previously! Note that, as it appears you've been struck by the photobucket change to a paid subscription for linking, you can edit any of your posts to remove bad links or remove entirely any posts except the very first one. 

Welcome to the KB Writers Cafe! [br][br]You're welcome to promote your business and website here in the Writers' Cafe![br][br]Now that you have an official thread, you'll want to add your listing to our Yellow Pages Listing, found here:[br]http://www.kboards.com/yp/[br][br]The listing is free to KB members and is completely self-service; you can add and edit your listing from the page. More information on our Yellow Pages listing can be found here.[br][br]In your thread here, we ask that the same basic rules be followed as we have for authors in the Book Bazaar: you may have this one thread about your service and must post to it rather than start a new thread each time. New threads about the service wil be removed. Please bookmark this thread so that you can find it again to post to. And, you may not make back-to-back posts to the thread within seven days. If someone responds (such as this post), you may reply but otherwise must wait seven days, thanks![br][br]Note that members may provide civil and honest feedback about your service to this thread, and you may respond in a civil manner. Disputes between you and clients should be handled off site.[br][br]Betsy[br]KBoards Moderator [br][br]Note that this welcome does not constitute an endorsement or vetting of a service by KBoards. Members should do due diligence when considering using a service, for example, by asking KB members for feedback and doing an Internet search such as "service provider name" complaints.


----------



## komicer (Mar 28, 2011)

We're looking to do more book cover illustrations for writers! 
Do get in touch with us at [email protected] and let's discuss what we can do for you.


----------



## komicer (Mar 28, 2011)

We've done a compilation of some of the background art that we did for a variety of clients. Please enjoy them!









Abandoned shack for Wargirl Games 2015









Japanese streets for Heroforge 2017









Train crossing for Heroforge 2017









Spyro background for First 4 Figures 2017

To view more of the backgrounds we did, please check out our blog post on Medium. If any of these backgrounds look like what you want for your book cover, just PM me or drop us an email at [email protected]!


----------



## komicer (Mar 28, 2011)

Bump. 

We're looking to do more book cover illustrations for writers! 
Do get in touch with us at [email protected] and let's discuss what we can do for you.


----------



## komicer (Mar 28, 2011)

New artwork completed! This time, an unfortunate apprentice wizard for Rite Publishing's Pathways. 
We're looking to do more book cover illustrations for writers! 
Do get in touch with us at [email protected] and let's discuss what we can do for you.


----------



## komicer (Mar 28, 2011)

Recently completed artwork for 



. 
The art direction will probably work well for novels with steampunkish themes too. For 2018, we are looking to do more book cover illustrations for writers! 
Do get in touch with us at [email protected] and let's discuss what we can do for you.

Happy 2018!


----------



## komicer (Mar 28, 2011)

New artwork completed and made public! In the Company of Valkyries, an add-on for the Pathfinder RPG is published by Rite Publishing. Our artist did the illustration for the front cover.

Do get in touch with us at [email protected] if you are interested in having a chat on what we can do for you.


----------



## komicer (Mar 28, 2011)

BUMP!

We are open to doing new illustration work at the moment. Anyone who might be interested can PM me or drop us an email at [email protected]! Thanks!


----------



## komicer (Mar 28, 2011)

BUMP!

We have been hard at work. While these are not book covers, they are for Pathways, a free magazine. We are very much still open to doing more book covers for others so please do not hesitate to get in touch with us if you want a really unique book cover for your book.

















You can also check out our new website with a brand new portfolio full of what we've been up to for the past year.

Please feel free to contact us via email! Thank you!


----------



## komicer (Mar 28, 2011)

New cover artwork that we've completed recently! Our client did the layout herself though but it looks good.
Coming soon to Amazon! 
If you would like to get a cover illustration done, just get in touch with us via email!


----------



## komicer (Mar 28, 2011)

A couple of new artworks that we did for Pathfinder add-ons have been released! If you play Pathfinder, you can get them at DriveThruRPG.

If you ever need any artworks done, just get in touch with us! Or you can just email us directly!


----------



## komicer (Mar 28, 2011)

We are looking for new work to be done. Our art forte is pop culture inspired artworks such as anime or fantasy comics. Some examples of illustrations we can do for your covers include these.



















More previews of what we can draw can be found on our Artstation. Just drop us an email to have a chat on what we can draw for you.


----------



## komicer (Mar 28, 2011)

Wow! Kboards sure look different now! Once again, CDS is looking for new art opportunities for our artists. 
Since our last post here, we have done a number of new artworks for our clients. 










Our strength lies in the pop-culture influence though we are quite versatile in what we can draw for you. 

There's our cutesy look that is great for children's book

















We can do horror too. 



















If you would like to discuss how we can work together, just contact us directly via email. We'll be happy to chat how we can work together to create that amazing book cover to sell your story!


----------



## komicer (Mar 28, 2011)

We got a new cover art under our bag! This time more of a children book style. 
If you are interested in working with us to get that illustration done for your book, just get in touch with us via email. Our email is [email protected]. Thank you!


----------

